
Deconstructing Secure HTTP Without HTTPS - Osaka
https://poshsecurity.com/blog/deconstructing-secure-http-without-https
======
AgentK20
Quite a thorough review, and crowdsourced nonetheless. I wonder if this is the
type of thing that can gain actual traction to fund reviews of libraries, or
if this was more of a once-off thing caused by the library being relatively
cheap (compared to the actual time investment by Kieran) and getting a bit of
social media traction.

